# Travel and Medical Insurance



## BlueBear

My family and I have finally got our residents visas. I plan to move to Auckland from Glasgow in April or May, with the rest of my family coming once I have secured a job and found suitable accommodation.

What I am trying to work out at the moment is what insurance policies I require and where to get them. I know that I am not entitled to the free health service for 2 years so I will need some form of medical insurance to cover this period, initially for me and then adding on the rest of the family when they arrive.

Can someone point me in the direction of a few companies that deal with immigrant medical insurance and it would be good to hear what people have paid for cover. 

Also, do I need travel insurance or any other insurances I should be thinking about.

Thanks
Charlie.


----------



## lisamct

Hi from a fellow ex-Glasweigian (well Kilmarnock'ian so almost the same!) in Auckland.

If you have residency or any visa valid for 2 years of more you're entitled to the same 'free' Health Care as NZ citizens, there is no issue with waiting for 2 years so not sure what you mean by that. 
By free of course that doesnt include things like GP visits which cost but that applies to everyone and has nothing to do with your residency status.

You can of course top that up with private medical insurance if you choose, same as in the UK but there's no real need if you dont want to. 

You'll need travel insurance for your trip. Lots of companies provide one way insurance, even if its not advertised on their websites so just give a few a call for quotes. I used Direct Insurance and they covered my one way trip and the first 10 days of my stay.

HTH


----------



## topcat83

Lisamct, you've said most of what I was going to say. Bluebear - you are covered as soon as you land if you have a residents visa. However, this is a health service similar to the NHS so don't expect private medical speed or posh rooms for non-emergencies! 

Having said that, we've unfortunately needed to use the health service a number of times, and we have nothing but praise for it. Hubby had a hernia (picking up his motorbike) - hardly an emergency. We expected a wait, but he was phoned and asked to go to a private clinic in Remuera for the op after about a month. He also had a heart attack in Dunedin - which is _the_ place to be! It is a teaching hospital with a specialist heart unit. He was booked in for a quadruple heart bypass for the following week!!

And of course everyone (tourists as well) are covered for accidents with ACC.

If you do feel you need extra insurance then look at Southern Cross Healthcare Group - they are a not for profit organization and seem to have a good reputation.


----------



## BlueBear

I thought that I didn't qualify for any sort of cover until I had lived in NZ for 2 years so thanks for clearing that up. That's one expense I can remove from the budget for the moment.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## McKiver

*Move*

Bluebear

Glad to hear of your impending move sounds good. I am from Prestwick just doon the coast and myself and wife will be moving to NZ in the next month or two we have PR in place, house is up for sale at the moment, just on the market and we will be moving upon the sale.

Don't know if you have visited NZ but we were there last April and we were both very impressed with the whole place.

Let us know how you get on and I will keep you posted on our move.

Ta Billy


----------



## BlueBear

McKiver said:


> Bluebear
> 
> Glad to hear of your impending move sounds good. I am from Prestwick just doon the coast and myself and wife will be moving to NZ in the next month or two we have PR in place, house is up for sale at the moment, just on the market and we will be moving upon the sale.
> 
> Don't know if you have visited NZ but we were there last April and we were both very impressed with the whole place.
> 
> Let us know how you get on and I will keep you posted on our move.
> 
> Ta Billy


Nice one Billy, exciting times for both of us. 

I 've never been to NZ, so its quite the gamble. That would be great if you can keep me posted on how you get on, or if anything comes up thats unexpected as it sounds like you are a few months ahead of me.

Cheers


----------



## Wonderspring

My wife has been accepted to study towards a level 7 bachelor degree (4years) which is on the Long Term Shortage List, and thus I may be eligible to apply for a work under policy WF4.
Am I also eligible for a free health service? And what about my wife?


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Having said that, we've unfortunately needed to use the health service a number of times, and we have nothing but praise for it. Hubby had a hernia (picking up his motorbike) - hardly an emergency. We expected a wait, but he was phoned and asked to go to a private clinic in Remuera for the op after about a month. He also had a heart attack in Dunedin - which is _the_ place to be! It is a teaching hospital with a specialist heart unit. He was booked in for a quadruple heart bypass for the following week!!


Not sure either of these are shining reviews of the health service. Those are terrible wait times for either surgery...


----------



## G-Mo

Wonderspring said:


> My wife has been accepted to study towards a level 7 bachelor degree (4years) which is on the Long Term Shortage List, and thus I may be eligible to apply for a work under policy WF4.
> Am I also eligible for a free health service? And what about my wife?


All I can tell you is that all international students are required to have health and travel insurance while studying in New Zealand, thus I suspect you too will require insurance. Confirm this with INZ.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Not sure either of these are shining reviews of the health service. Those are terrible wait times for either surgery...


How do you work that one out? 

The hernia was not an emergency and my husband was not in pain - just mild discomfort.

And with regards the quadruple bypass - well that week was the time needed to allow the blood thinner he was given when he had the heart attack to leave his system.

I think you're being unreasonable, G-Mo!


----------



## BlueBear

I had a conflicting answer from G-Mo there so double checked on the INZ website. This is what it says: 

'_Health and medical insurance
We strongly advise you to arrange your own health insurance before you leave home. New Zealand's public and private medical/hospital facilities provide a high standard of treatment and service. If you have an accident while you’re in New Zealand you’ll be covered by our Accident Compensation Scheme. But other medical services are not free to visitors._'


----------



## lisamct

BlueBear said:


> I had a conflicting answer from G-Mo there so double checked on the INZ website. This is what it says:
> 
> '_Health and medical insurance
> We strongly advise you to arrange your own health insurance before you leave home. New Zealand's public and private medical/hospital facilities provide a high standard of treatment and service. If you have an accident while you’re in New Zealand you’ll be covered by our Accident Compensation Scheme. But other medical services are not free to visitors._'


You wont be a visitor though, you'll be a resident and thats where the difference lies.


----------

